# CC Muskie 5-18-07



## BITE-ME (Sep 5, 2005)

Laid into a nice :B at CC Friday night. 48" and heavy.



​
Released to fight again!


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

awesome fish, that might be the biggest i have heard out off cc, great catch and beautiful fish

no story??


----------



## FISHONAJ (Oct 25, 2005)

George your killing me ~ BEAUTIFUL fish!!!

Come on and tell us the story  

AJ


----------



## big_b16 (Oct 17, 2004)

Congratulations, that is a beautiful fish. Good job on the release. Your fish and Carl's 45" on Wednesday are two of the prettiest fish I've seen. Two different strains from the looks of the markings.


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

Nice fish and release, keep up the good work!


----------



## zachtrouter (May 1, 2006)

that thing is a freaking monster. Nice fish man


----------



## jig head (Jun 13, 2006)

Awsome fish dude! I was at the ramp last night with my son. Thanks for showing us your pictures. We talked about it all the way home. I think my son is done chasing Crappie after he saw pictures of that monster.

later,

Chet


----------



## LEADOFFMAN (Aug 9, 2004)

Awesome fish George. Sure was a thick one. Talk to ya' later.


----------



## bimhoff07 (Mar 9, 2006)

You aren't kidding! That's one heck of a "nice big fish!"


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

Congrats! The 50" mark will be broken soon.


----------



## Carl W. Eisenhart (Mar 27, 2006)

George congrats on the awesome fish!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Musky Fever,
Carl


----------



## BITE-ME (Sep 5, 2005)

Thanks Carl.

Congrats to you as well, I saw pictures on Dietz's website of the hawg you caught. I noticed your fish came at the same time of day as mine and if I am correct, looks like it was in the same area! See you on the water.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Wow! That is an awesome ski for sure! Wont' be long before ole CC burps up a 50.

CG


----------

